# Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juli 2009)

*Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht) gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Juli 2009)

*Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

war klar das es überlastet sein wird. bekomme immer eine fehlermeldung


----------



## 4blue (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

ebenfalls, mist  Notfalls kann man ja auch bei Conrad vorbestellen 

AKTION IST SCHON WIEDER BEENDET!!! Und das 10 min nach 9 Uhr! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athlon76 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> war klar das es überlastet sein wird. bekomme immer eine fehlermeldung



so schauts aus !!!  Bei Alternate is auch alles down !


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

super was eine verarschung 5min lang kam nur eine fehlermeldung und nun soll alles weg sein.
"Schade, der Artikel Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64 Bit deutsch ist nicht mehr bei dem von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter verfügbar."


----------



## enterthephil (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ja da meldet man sich tausend mal an weil nix geht und dann is der Artikel weg...ich wette die hatten garkein Windows 7...ansosnten kann sich ja der "Glückspilz" mal hier melden der eins bekom hat für 50€ !!

Wie die Geier die Deutschen


----------



## MoRToK (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Fühle mich auch ein wenig veräppelt. Hoffe nur das es ein Fehler ist.
Sitze seit kurz vor neun gespannt vor dem Rechner, dann nur Fehlermeldungen, kein Einloggen möglich und jetzt solls weg sein...


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ich denke, man wird hier für ein bisschen Werbung ganz schön dick verarscht. Wahrscheinlich gab es nur 2 Stück ...


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

leute amazon hat keine mehr^^ ja und laggt wie sau aber du hättest ganz schnell die seite wieder neu laden müssen dann hätte es geklappt!


----------



## GHOT (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

9:15Uhr nichts mehr verfügbar


----------



## krischle (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ich habe eine Version bekommen um genau 9 Uhr , da gab es aber auch schon ein paar Fehler wie Seite ist nicht erreichbar! Amazon war dem großen Ansturm wohl nicht gewappnet!


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

hab die ganze zeit auf die f5 taste gehämmert. ob es noch welche bei MM gibt?


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Also ich habe ebend bei Conrad eins bekommen
Versucht es mal da noch!


----------



## ernstol (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

um 09:09 hies es bereits: Der Artikel ist nicht mehr verfügbar...
Was soll das?! Verar***en kann ich mich alkleine, daztu brauch ich nicht Amazon & Microsoft! Verdammte Monopolisten!


----------



## 4blue (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> super was eine verarschung 5min lang kam nur eine fehlermeldung und nun soll alles weg sein.
> "Schade, der Artikel Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64 Bit deutsch ist nicht mehr bei dem von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter verfügbar."



Probiers bei Conrad, da geht noch was :


----------



## nur (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

amazon & co. das ist nicht denen ihr ernst?!? es soll schon alles weg sein??? dann nur webseiten ladefehler. so leute geht das nicht!! wahrscheinlich haben alle mitarbeiter zugegriffen?!?


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Pf das war ja wohl eine Witzaktion.
Die Kommentare auf Amazon werden den Rest erledigen ^^.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab eins! 

Hab mich pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr bis zum "Bestellung abschicken"-Button durchgekämpft.


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

so zieht die Meute weiter, alle nicht erreichbar


----------



## Eroghor (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Hab eins!
> 
> Hab mich pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr bis zum "Bestellung abschicken"-Button durchgekämpft.



Ja ich auch, und da kam dann nur "service nicht verfügbar" (sinngemäß). 
Aber anscheinend hab ich eins von Conrad erwischt, Bestellung ist zumindest durch.


----------



## dungeon192 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Echt mal 5 min lang nur fehlermedungen und nun alles vorbei, na toll. Ich muss aber auch sagen das ich es mir für 120€ nicht kaufen werde. Dafür ist der unterschied zu vista zu gering


----------



## enterthephil (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Leute, geht mal von Alternate.de und Conrad.de runter, komm ja nich mal mehr auf die Startseite...dabei will ich mir nur nen USB-STick kaufen, also bitte platz da


----------



## Elmaestroo (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Hab eins!
> 
> Hab mich pünktlich um 09:00 Uhr bis zum "Bestellung abschicken"-Button durchgekämpft.


 
Hatte auch direkt um 9 angefangen mit dem "Einloggen"-Horrorszenario!

Habs sogar geschafft bis zum "Artikel in den Einkaufswagen legen"- und dann kurz vor bestätigung Rücklink auf den Artikel mit dem Hinweis 
"Nix mehr verfügbar"

Arme Aktion eigentlich... Zustände wie damal beim 1. ALDI Computer...


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Habs bei Conrad bestellen können. 
Sogar 2cent billiger, als bei Witz-Amazon.de


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Bestelleingangsbestätigung

Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung!

Noch mal Glück gehabt ^^


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



GHOT schrieb:


> 9:15Uhr nichts mehr verfügbar



korregiere: 9:11 war es schon so... 

gibt ja noch andere Händler die was haben!


----------



## 4blue (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



4blue schrieb:


> Probiers bei Conrad, da geht noch was :



So, meine Bestellung bei Conrad ist durch und habe auch gerade die Auftragsbestätigung per Email bekommen!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Eroghor schrieb:


> Ja ich auch, und da kam dann nur "service nicht verfügbar" (sinngemäß).



War bei mir nicht anders, aber ich hab halt wie ein irrer aktualisiert und es hat dann irgendwann geklappt.


----------



## MoRToK (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Habe bei Amazon angerufen, es ist tatsächlich ausverkauft!

Darf doch nicht wahr sein, das ist echt eine sauerei.. In Japan soll das Angebot zumindest einen Tag gültig gewesen sein. Und hier???

Ich wette es gab nichtmal ansatzweise das Kontingent wie in den anderen Ländern. Wozu auch? Windows ist hier ja ohnehin deutlich teurer als in den anderen Ländern. Da kann man ja noch mehr abreifen wenn kaum günstige Versionen angeboten werden!

Sehr toll alles...


----------



## kbyte (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hm, Leute also echt: Das war ja mal voll sch****!^^

Lol, da is man pünktlich 10 vor um 9 auf Amazon, kämpft dann 10 Minuten mit der Seite (Serverfehler) um dann gesagt zu bekommen, dass schon alles weg ist. Dann sofort (bereits panisch) ab zu Alternate - in den Warenkorb konnte man's packen aber zur Kasse gab's kein Durchkommen.

Letzte Hoffnung: Conrad! Habe da keinen Account also war ich umso erleichterter, dass man auch ohne bestellen kann. Relativ "gutes" Durchkommen und Bestellbestätigung. Naja, das ging ja anscheinend nochmal gut. 

P.S.: Hat jemand bei Conrad 'nen Account? Denn ich hatte eigtl. Bankeinzug angegeben - auf der Bestellbestätigung stand jedoch Vorauskasse!? Weiß jemand was?



> ...dabei will ich mir nur nen USB-STick kaufen, also bitte platz da


LOL 

Edit: @ 4blue

Hast du bei Conrad 'nen Account? Weil ich hatte nur im Browser die Bestellbestätigung, keine Mail... Hoffe das liegt dann wirklich an Vorauskasse!?


----------



## 4blue (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



kbyte schrieb:


> Hm, Leute also echt: Das war ja mal voll sch****!^^
> 
> Lol, da is man pünktlich 10 vor um 9 auf Amazon, kämpft dann 10 Minuten mit der Seite (Serverfehler) um dann gesagt zu bekommen, dass schon alles weg ist. Dann sofort (bereits panisch) ab zu Alternate - in den Warenkorb konnte man's packen aber zur Kasse gab's kein Durchkommen.
> 
> ...


Bankeinzug habe ich nicht gesehen, nur Vorauskasse, Nachnahme, onlinefinanzierung und Sofortüberweisung.


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

@kbyte: Ich vermute, dass beides gleich behandelt wird. Aber das ist ja egal:


> Die verfügbare Ware können wir max. 14 Tage für Sie reservieren.


----------



## TSchaK (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

bei Conrad geht nix mehr...
ich komme gerade noch so auf die Startseite aber dann is auch schon schluß


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Bei mir das gleiche wie bei dir kbyte^^
Nur habe ich noch Seelenruhig einen Account erstellt Dann auf Bankeinzug geklickt, und trotzdem steht da jetzt Vorrauskasse.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



MoRToK schrieb:


> Habe bei Amazon angerufen, es ist tatsächlich ausverkauft!
> 
> Darf doch nicht wahr sein, das ist echt eine sauerei.. In Japan soll das Angebot zumindest einen Tag gültig gewesen sein. Und hier???
> 
> ...


moin,moin,

ihr könnt ja auch bei alternate oder nen anderen shop kaufen, alternate hat noch 57%bestand (stand 9.20uhr).

das ist keine sauerei sondern da ist nur jemand zu inkompetent das internet richtig zu nutzen.
und das kontingent ist in deutschland bestimmt net kleiner als in japan.
also weniger flamen mehr denken und dann klappt das auch mit windows 7.

mfg


----------



## 4blue (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



TSchaK schrieb:


> bei Conrad geht nix mehr...
> ich komme gerade noch so auf die Startseite aber dann is auch schon schluß



wahrscheinlich weil jetzt viele von Amazon dorthin zum Bestellen gesurft sind


----------



## Singler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Angebot um 9 reingestellt, bis 9:10 nur Fehlermeldung wenn man zahlen will und seit 9:08 ausverkauft? Riecht verdächtig nach Verarsche und Kundentäuschung, meine Herren.


----------



## 4blue (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



nyso schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche wie bei dir kbyte^^
> Nur habe ich noch Seelenruhig einen Account erstellt Dann auf Bankeinzug geklickt, und trotzdem steht da jetzt Vorrauskasse.



Kann auch sein das bei Sonderaktionen kein Bankeinzug möglich ist...


----------



## onkel walter (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

gibts noch andere als Alternate oder Conrad??
wo man bestellen kann??


----------



## Eroghor (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Habs bei Conrad bestellen können.
> Sogar 2cent billiger, als bei Witz-Amazon.de



Die Schweine bei Conrad nehmen aber noch Versandkosten


----------



## 4blue (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Eroghor schrieb:


> Die Schweine bei Conrad nehmen aber noch Versandkosten



Dafür kriegst Du es wenigstens und die "Mehrkosten" haste ja doppelt und dreifach drin, als wenn Du die Home Premium zum vollen Preis kaufen müsstes


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

hihi habe seit gestern meins aus dem einzelhandel.


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

puh bei MM waren noch richtig viele da.


----------



## kbyte (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

@ Reigenspieler



> Die verfügbare Ware können wir max. 14 Tage für Sie reservieren.



Das bezieht sich ja auf die Vorauskasse, also das man bis dahin bezahlt haben muss. Oder wie meintest du das jetzt? 

@ 4blue

Ich hatte unter dem Reiter "Zahlungsbedingungen" bei "Bankeinzug" meine Bankdaten angegeben. Beim nächsten Bestellpunkt "Kasse" musste man glaube ich dann nochmal angeben und dort hab ich dann auf Vorauskasse geklickt, weil keine Bankeinzugs-Option zu sehen war.

Werde da aber vorsichtshalber nochmal anrufen...


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Die Werbung könnt ihr ja wohl wegmachen, das war der witz des jahres, ich habs versucht da ging garnix, einzig alternate hat noch n paar versionen... aber bestimmt nicht mehr lang... und da muss ich auch noch den versand blechen...


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Also bei mir steht auf dem Zettel, den ich ausgedruckt habe, "Bankeinzug". Und ich musste nirgends mehr klicken. 
Allerdings habe ich ebenfalls keine Bestätigung per Email bekommen...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Mal ne Frage:

Das Angebot lautete ja bei Amazon:

Windows 7 Home Premium *32/64* Bit - 49€

Was heißt das genau? 

Werde ich bei der Installation gefragt, ob ich lieber 32 oder 64 Bit installieren möchte (also sozusagen im Bundle), oder werde ich mich mit Amazon nochmal auseinander setzen müssen, damit die mir die 64 Bit Version schicken?


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



kbyte schrieb:


> @ Reigenspieler
> Das bezieht sich ja auf die Vorauskasse, also das man bis dahin bezahlt haben muss. Oder wie meintest du das jetzt?


Ja, wenn du innerhalb dieser Zeitspanne nicht zahlst, verfliegt die Reservierung.


Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich ebenfalls keine Bestätigung per Email bekommen...


Ich auch nicht, das macht mir im Moment ein wenig sorgen...

@Dr. Kucho: Es sind beide DVDs dabei. Einmal 64-bit und einmal 32-bit.


----------



## michelthemaster (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Zum kotzen ist das! Nirgendswo funktioniert der Bestellvorgang, bei Alternate nicht, bei Conrad nicht 

MFG

Michel

PS: AMD Rules

PS2: Wehe das ist ausverkauft bevor ich mir meine Version bestellt hab!


----------



## Misko2002 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

ich überlege win7 bei amazon.co.uk zu bestellen, nur weiss ich nicht, ob auch die deutsche Version installierbar ist bzw. sich auf der DVD befindet. weiss jemand etwas genaueres?


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Misko2002 schrieb:


> ich überlege win7 bei amazon.co.uk zu bestellen, nur weiss ich nicht, ob auch die deutsche Version installierbar ist bzw. sich auf der DVD befindet. weiss jemand etwas genaueres?


Auf dieser befindet sich dann nur die Englische Version.


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Im Moment hoffe ich ja noch, dass nur das Mail-System von Conrad überlastet ist, aber vorsichtshalber ruf ich da jetzt mal eben an.


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

@Saab-FAN: Bitte berichte


----------



## ILAN12346 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

alles weg, ich wolte auch 

ich mein ich hab ja ne Richtige Ultimate lizens aber mein Bro hab ich gestern den RC raufgehauen und ich hab KP was dann nach RC-ende sein soll .__.

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## zuogolpon (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Da stellt man sich den Wecker, logt sich ein und der Artikel ist futsch.
Na toll !
Aber wahrscheinlich gibts noch mehr angebote in den nächsten Wochen. 
Außerdem würd ich auch 100 € bezahlen. Doch 50 € sparen beim OS ist genial.


----------



## pumadiace (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

bei Home of Hardware

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/Software/Betriebsysteme/Microsoft-Windows-7-Vorverkaufs-Aktion_i3802_98942.htm


----------



## Dr. Kucho (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> @Dr. Kucho: Es sind beide DVDs dabei. Einmal 64-bit und einmal 32-bit.



Gute Nachricht. Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Die meisten Onlineshops sind down...


----------



## kbyte (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

@ Saab-Fan

Als ich da anrief, meinte die freundliche Service-Center-Mitarbeiterin, dass Conrad wohl auch teilweise nen Totalausfall hat und es daher rühren kann, dass keine Mails verschickt wurden, sie aber wegen der Störung auch nicht im System nachsehen kann. Aber sie meinte da ich die Browser-Bestellbestätigung als PDF mit der Kunden- und der Bestellnummer gespeichert habe, sei das ein rechtsgültiges Geschäft.

Naja, ich hoffe nur, dass dieser Satz nur der Standardsatz bei Vorbestellungen ist und nicht, dass man letzten Endes doch noch 'ne Mail mit "nicht verfügbar bekommt": "Leider ist Ihre Bestellung nicht komplett verfügbar. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir den Betrag über die noch ausstehende
Nachlieferung bereits jetzt berechnen müssen, da der bzw. die Artikel für Sie bestellt werden."

=/


----------



## Pyrro (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Nef schrieb:


> Die meisten Onlineshops sind down...


 

Total sinnlos. Dann kann ich sowas nicht anbieten, wenn alles flach liegt und man nicht mal ansatzweise Herr der Lage wird, ist doch klar dass der Ansturm enorm ist, und Kundenverarche ist das auch dass man nur mit Glück durchkommt...


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Die Bestätigung nach dem Kauf reicht schon?
Ne Mail habe ich nämlich auch noch nicht...


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Die Mitarbeiterin bei COnrad sagte mir gerade, dass die technische Probleme haben und bei denen praktisch alles down ist. Sie konnte nichtmal selber nachsehen, ob die Bestellung überhaupt eingegangen war oder nicht. 
Also in zwei oder 3 Stunden nochmal nachfragen.

Edit: kbyte war schneller


----------



## mathal84 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



pumadiace schrieb:


> bei Home of Hardware
> 
> Software Microsoft Windows 7 Vorverkaufs-Aktion - hoh.de



wunderbar, vielen dank!


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

@kbyte: Ein PDF gab es bei mir nie. Aber ich habe die Bestellbestätigung als HTML gespeichert, das geht doch bestimmt auch  , oder?
@Saab-Fan: Danke!


----------



## red_hammer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

So, nach dem 10. Versuch hab ich bei Konrad noch bestellen können. Auftragsbestätigung erhalten und ausgedruckt!

Frage:Ist in der retail-Version ist 32 und 64bit Version enthalten. Der Server bei Konrad war so langsam, dass ich die Beschreibung des Artikels gar nicht anschauen konnte. Hab lediglich schnell auf "Windows 7 Home Premium Aktion" geklickt, und dann auf Bestellen.


----------



## pumadiace (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Bestellbestätigung erhalten


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



red_hammer schrieb:


> So, nach dem 10. Versuch hab ich bei Konrad noch bestellen können. Auftragsbestätigung erhalten und ausgedruckt!
> 
> Frage:Ist in der retail-Version ist 32 und 64bit Version enthalten. Der Server bei Konrad war so langsam, dass ich die Beschreibung des Artikels gar nicht anschauen konnte. Hab lediglich schnell auf "Windows 7 Home Premium Aktion" geklickt, und dann auf Bestellen.



Das würde ich bei alternate auch gern wissen... brauch die 64er edition, 8gb ram und so ^^


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Sind beide auf der DVD.


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiterin bei COnrad sagte mir gerade, dass die technische Probleme haben und bei denen praktisch alles down ist. Sie konnte nichtmal selber nachsehen, ob die Bestellung überhaupt eingegangen war oder nicht.
> Also in zwei oder 3 Stunden nochmal nachfragen.
> 
> Edit: kbyte war schneller



roflmao, das erleben die sicher auch nicht alle tage


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



nyso schrieb:


> Sind beide auf der DVD.



Sicher? Wenn ja, danke!


----------



## cemetery (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Also in einigen Onlineshops war das Produkt schon pünktlich um 0 Uhr verfügbar. Da waren zwar die Mailsystem etwas überlastet aber die Bestellungen funktionierten problemlos.

"Ihre Bestellung wurde am 15.07.2009 um 00:00 Uhr erfasst."


----------



## Pyrro (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Also die Aktion bei Amazon.de war echt dreist. Bei Alternate hab ich glaub schon 50 mal probiert, bei Conrad 30 mal, nix zu machen


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Dann holt euch doch Vista mit Upgradelizenz für 89€...


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ich glaube aber, dass viele Shops ihre Bestellungen stornieren müssen. Ich denke, der Server bei Conrad kommt überhaupt nicht mehr hinterher, dass gar keine Versionen mehr verfügbar sind.


----------



## Eroghor (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ok, bei Hoh hab ich jetzt auf jeden Fall eins bekommen. Mal sehen ob ich wen kenn der mir notfalls eins abnimmt


----------



## Skaos (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

oh man is ja echt krass wenn man hier so liest.. ich scheine ja einer von 5 leuten gewesen zu sein, die es mit viel spucke und geduld bei amazon geschafft haben..


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Skaos schrieb:


> oh man is ja echt krass wenn man hier so liest.. ich scheine ja einer von 5 leuten gewesen zu sein, die es mit viel spucke und geduld bei amazon geschafft haben..



Wie hastn das bitte gemacht? Oo


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

F5-Taste putt geprügelt?


----------



## chrisz84 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

hab eben für 9.23 Uhr die Bestellbestätigung von Notebooksbilliger.de bekommen...Glück gehabt


----------



## Xerolux (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab hei HOH bestellt gleich für 2 Personen ohne Probleme, dauert halt nur ein wenig da der Server etwas lahmt


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ich warte noch auf meine von Conrad...


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Könnte einer von der Redaktion mal bitte ein paar Statements der Versandhäuser einholen?!


----------



## HalloChristian (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Versucht es doch mal bei Home of Hardware. Hab gerade noch 1 bekommen, mit Bestätigung per Email. Bei Amazon, Conrad und Alternate bin ich fast verrückt geworden.

Viel Glück!!!


----------



## enterthephil (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

HOH....hab eben auch noch eine bekom, ohne Probleme...leute versuchts da!!!

EDIT: HalloChristian wa schneller


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

was ich nicht verstehe hier reisst euch alle drum aber ihr müsst wenn es frei gegeben wird eh noch 2tage warten bis die post es dann zu euch gebracht hatt was beim einzelhandel nicht der fall ist.


----------



## Llares (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ich habe meine bei amazon.uk bestellt. Kostet zwar 10€ mehr, aber das ist auch noch ok. die insgesamt geringen Vorbestellmengen sind allerdings eine Sauerei! Ist der selbe Mist wie bei Konzerttickets. Bald findet man "günstige" Angebote für Windows 7 bei Ebay... warum die vorbestellmenge nicht auf EIN Exemplar begrenzen?


----------



## kbyte (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, dass viele Shops ihre Bestellungen stornieren müssen. Ich denke, der Server bei Conrad kommt überhaupt nicht mehr hinterher, dass gar keine Versionen mehr verfügbar sind.



Genau das glaube ich auch, deswegen bestell ich auch noch bei HoH, damit ich nachher nich ohne da stehe. Da ja Vorauskasse gängig ist also kein Probelm. Allerdings ist natürlich auch Vista mit Upgrade 'ne Option, wenn auch rund 30 € teurer.


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



zeffer schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe hier reisst euch alle drum aber ihr müsst wenn es frei gegeben wird eh noch 2tage warten bis die post es dann zu euch gebracht hatt was beim einzelhandel nicht der fall ist.



im einzelhandel zahlste auch mehr als 49 euro ...


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Nef schrieb:


> im einzelhandel zahlste auch mehr als 49 euro ...


stimmt 49,90(der vorverkauf findet auch bei MM und Saturn statt)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Schaut mal die Rezensionen bei Amazon an. Das spricht für sich.

Ich finde es aber schon wirklich sehr hat, dass nicht mal innerhalb einer viertel Stunde das Produkt komplett ausverkauft war und zudem der Server noch so dermaßen viele Probleme bereitet hat. Das wirft durchaus kein gutes Licht auf den Online-Versandriesen.

Ob Amazon dadurch zukünftig diese Erfahrung einsetzen und der Server eine größere Stabilität aufweisen wird?


----------



## Xerolux (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Naja es sind ja fast alles Online-Häuser down gegangen, ich denke mit so einer Last hat keiner gerechnet und wenn man bedenkt das Amazon der bekannteste ist, ist es nicht wirklich verwunderlich das nach 15 min Schluss war mit der Aktion.


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Meine Bestätigung von Conrad ist da
Ich scheine also einer der wenigen zu sein, der Glück hatte!!!


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

ach warum alle die jetzt noch auf amazon gehen werden es doch garnicht mehr bestellen können. ausser die haben es noch nicht aus dem sortiment genommen. dann gehe ich davon aus das in ein parr stunden vieleicht noch welche frei geben oder erst im oktober


----------



## Eroghor (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



zeffer schrieb:


> stimmt 49,90(der vorverkauf findet auch bei MM und Saturn statt)



Aber nicht jeder hat nen MM vor der Tür, und kaum einer kann an einem Werktag morgens um 9 mal eben frei machen.


----------



## redangle2000 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Conra ist anscheinend auch ausverkauft, da Win7 Aktion nicht mehr auf der Startseite gelistet ist und bei den Betriebssystemen auch nicht.

Warte zwar immer noch auf Bestellbestätugigung per mail, habe aber die Bestellbestätigung der Page ausgedruckt.


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



nyso schrieb:


> Meine Bestätigung von Conrad ist da
> Ich scheine also einer der wenigen zu sein, der Glück hatte!!!


Gut, dann hab ichs wohl vergeigt. Schade...


----------



## Xerolux (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Die machen es bestimmt wie ALDI mit ihren PC Aktionen wenn der laden öffnet haben sie 5 bereitgestellt, mittags kommen nochmal 5 und am abend der Rest .


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Eroghor schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder hat nen MM vor der Tür, und kaum einer kann an einem Werktag morgens um 9 mal eben frei machen.


 ich habe meins gestern gekauft und mir wurde auch gesagt das es schon länger ausliegt ich rufe bei sollchen sachen immer vorher an.


----------



## Kjuwe (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

War doch klar, dass bei Amazon der größte Andrang herrschen würde. Zum einen ist es dort aufgrund der fehlenden Versandkosten am günstigsten, zum Zweiten ist es wohl der bekannteste Shop, besonders bei denen, die von der Aktion erfahren haben, aber sich in den Computer-Online-Shops sonst nicht auskennen. Wäre interessant, ob alle Shops das gleiche Kontingent hatten, dann wäre es für mich nicht verwundernd, dass Amazon am schnellsten weg war. Ich darf mich zum Glück auch noch zu denjenigen zählen, die es nach langem Kampf mit den Servicefehlern geschafft haben bei Amazon zu bestellen.


----------



## MakeTnotWar (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Alternate ist jetzt seit 90 Minuten down. Das dürfte insgesamt eher ein Verlustgeschäft sein.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



nyso schrieb:


> Meine Bestätigung von Conrad ist da
> Ich scheine also einer der wenigen zu sein, der Glück hatte!!!



Ich habs auch kriegt.. Sogar als nicht registrierter Käufer.. Nur keine Bestätigungsmail, aber ich hab ja die ausdrucken können danach..

Ach ja, hier ne Info wo es noch Versionen gibt:
Windows 7 Home Premium E für 49.97? - Die Vorbestellaktion - ForumBase


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Dann haben sie wenigstens Zeit, meine Retoure zu bearbeiten


----------



## chrisl1802 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ich hab es direkt bei MS gekauft.

Windows 7 Vorverkaufsangebot

und dann

Microsoft Store 

ein paar reloads waren schon nötig. 

Es fallen 11,50 Versand an, wenn mann eine CD mitbestellt.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## maxxbax (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Danke für die Info bei ComputerBase, hab mich letztendlich mit HoH zufireden gegeben, da musste man zwar etwas warten aber da hats wenigstens funktioniert, nicht wie woanders, wo man entweder mit "schon ausverkauft" oder "Derzeit nicht erreichbar" abgespeist wurde 

Jetz kann ich in Ruhe abwarten ^^


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

LÖL! Ich hab gerade ne Mail von Microsoft bekommen: 

Betreff: Heute das Angebot sichern, ab 22. Oktober Windows 7 nutzen.
Datum:Wed, 15. Jul 2009 10:12:08

Da is ja selbst die Bahn schneller


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



> Sehr geehrte Alternate-Kunden,
> 
> wir aktualisieren unsere Online-Präsenz für Sie, in Kürze sind wir wieder erreichbar.
> 
> Ihr Alternate-Team


so geil aber dieser server macht auch ein bisschen schlapp.


----------



## nick5 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hi,

hab gerade bei MM eins gekauft, für genau 49 Euro, schade nur, dass man sofort bezahlen muss.Einer vor mir hat gleich 3 Mitgenommen.


----------



## Grav3 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Sehr geehrte Alternate-Kunden,

wir aktualisieren unsere Online-Präsenz für Sie, in Kürze sind wir wieder erreichbar.

Ihr Alternate-Team



€dit: *hmpf* zu langsam...


----------



## Pyrro (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



maxxbax schrieb:


> Danke für die Info bei ComputerBase, hab mich letztendlich mit HoH zufireden gegeben, da musste man zwar etwas warten aber da hats wenigstens funktioniert, nicht wie woanders, wo man entweder mit "schon ausverkauft" oder "Derzeit nicht erreichbar" abgespeist wurde
> 
> Jetz kann ich in Ruhe abwarten ^^


 

Ja da habe ich es auch Gott sei Dank noch bekommen mit Zahlungsbestätigung und Bestätigung für den Kauf ohne technische Fehler!!
JUHU 

Leute probiert es weiter und vergesst Amazon  und Alternate!!!! Schande über sie!!!!


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

So ne Frage am Rande, ich überweis gleich des Geld heute.. Dann is doch ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen.. Kann ich dann Schadensersatz verlangen, wenn Conrad nicht liefert bzw. nicht liefern kann und die Bestellung storniert?


----------



## Rage79 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

So eine gequirlte *******!! hab auch bei conrad bestellt, aber keine email bekommen.. jetz weiss ich nich ob ich eins hab oder nich..


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Du kannst dein Geld zurück verlangen, das wars...


----------



## Eroghor (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Conrad funktioniert wohl langsam wieder, hab meine Bestätigungsmail bekommen


----------



## strider11f (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

saubere sache microsoft! mal wieder alle Kunden in Deutschland verarscht. Sell out in weniger als 15 Min selbst im MS Shop. Aber gut dann gibt es halt kein Win7. Vista&XP tun es ja auch.


----------



## Athlon76 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab gerade ne Bestellbestätigung von alternate.de für Windows 7 Premium bekommen.
Hat mich viel Nerven gekostet, aber ich habe eins  (sogar schon bezahlt)


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



strider11f schrieb:


> saubere sache microsoft! mal wieder alle Kunden in Deutschland verarscht. Sell out in weniger als 15 Min selbst im MS Shop. Aber gut dann gibt es halt kein Win7. Vista&XP tun es ja auch.


wo von redest du? sells out niemals du must nur die quelle wechseln


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



BoehseTante schrieb:


> Hab gerade ne Bestellbestätigung von alternate.de für Windows 7 Premium bekommen.
> Hat mich viel Nerven gekostet, aber ich habe eins  (sogar schon bezahlt)



same me, auch grad sms bekommen :>


----------



## kbyte (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Habe jetzt doch noch eine Bestätigungsmail von Conrad bekommen... die von HoH kam sofort. Jetzt hab ich also zwei Vorauskasse-Reservierungen und muss mir nur noch überlegen wer den Zuschlag von mir bekommt


----------



## Pyrro (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> So ne Frage am Rande, ich überweis gleich des Geld heute.. Dann is doch ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen.. Kann ich dann Schadensersatz verlangen, wenn Conrad nicht liefert bzw. nicht liefern kann und die Bestellung storniert?


 
Normalerweise NICHT. Die Angebote auf den Websites sind eben keine ANGEBOTE im rechtlichen Sinne. Es sind sogenannte "invitatio ad offerendum" --> Einladungen zum Angebot.

Der Grund liegt eben genau darin. Wäre dies ein Angebot, so würde dein "Kauf" die Annahme darstellen. Könnten sie nicht liefern, gibts Schadensersatz.

Jedoch ist dies noch nicht abschließend geklärt und die Versandhäuser können in Ihren AGB zugunsten der Käufer bereits die Bestellung als annahme gelten lassen. Ist aber in der Regel nich so.


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

bei Alternate gibts noch genug.. nur die Ruhe leute


----------



## s0niC (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab`s gerade per Telefon bei Otto bestellt und mir das dreimal bestätigen lassen! ...-auf deren Homepage ist aber noch nix zu sehen davon! *Yeah*

...-ist noch nicht ausverkauft und wird für 50Taler ene Oktober geliefert, bezahlen muss ich auch erst bei Lieferung.


----------



## Bleifrei (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



BoehseTante schrieb:


> Hab gerade ne Bestellbestätigung von alternate.de für Windows 7 Premium bekommen.
> Hat mich viel Nerven gekostet, aber ich habe eins  (sogar schon bezahlt)




das ist der vorteil von amazon

keine versandkosten und das geld wird erst abgebucht, wenn die ware rausgeht


----------



## PrincePaul (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Steff456 schrieb:


> bei Alternate gibts noch genug.. nur die Ruhe leute




Ja aber bei denen kacken die Server immer ab und per Telefon lässt sich das auch nicht bestellen..........


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Pyrro schrieb:


> Normalerweise NICHT. Die Angebote auf den Websites sind eben keine ANGEBOTE im rechtlichen Sinne. Es sind sogenannte "invitatio ad offerendum" --> Einladungen zum Angebot.
> 
> Der Grund liegt eben genau darin. Wäre dies ein Angebot, so würde dein "Kauf" die Annahme darstellen. Könnten sie nicht liefern, gibts Schadensersatz.
> 
> Jedoch ist dies noch nicht abschließend geklärt und die Versandhäuser können in Ihren AGB zugunsten der Käufer bereits die Bestellung als annahme gelten lassen. Ist aber in der Regel nich so.



danke für die fundierte aussage.. dann hoff ich mal krieg ich auch noch ne bestätigung per mail von conrad


----------



## chakktheripper (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

NOCH GEILER: amazon hat den preis auf 120€ hochgeschraubt .. allergings hatte man kurzzeitig im warenkorb trotzdem dann nur die 50€ stehen -> bestellung abgeschickt und bestellbestätigung über 50€ per mail erhalten !!! das nenn ich mal grad noch glück gehabt ...


----------



## Vivi5432 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab auch eben noch eins bei HOH bekommen.
Hab da zwar noch nie bestellt, geht aber denke ich in Ordnung^^

In der Bestätigungsmail steht jetzt allerdings, dass die Bestellung nach 14 Tagen storniert wird, falls bis dahin kein Geldeingang erfolgt. (Bei Vorauskasse)

Ich denke das kann man ignorieren, oder?
Denn scheinbar bekommt man ja im Oktober nochmal eine neue Zahlungsaufforderung...?!


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



PrincePaul schrieb:


> Ja aber bei denen kacken die Server immer ab und per Telefon lässt sich das auch nicht bestellen..........



Stimmt auch wieder.. versuche es gerade die ganze Zeit


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> danke für die fundierte aussage.. dann hoff ich mal krieg ich auch noch ne bestätigung per mail von conrad


Ich habe keine bekommen. Dann muss ich halt wo anderes bestellen...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Altelco hat einige, allerdings verkaufen die nur im Laden und nicht im online Shop 
Wer also nen Shop in der nähe hat, dort anrufen und eines zurück legen lassen und dann gleich hinfahren^^


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Jo, ich hab auch gerade ne Bestellbestätigung bekommen... 
Liefertermin: AUSV  (wahscheinlich AUSVerkauft)
Na supa! 
Also schnell woanders bestellen.


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Ich habe keine bekommen. Dann muss ich halt wo anderes bestellen...


 hihi stiften wir ein bisschen chaos


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Habs gerade im anderen Thread gelesen... Aber wenn man bei Amazon das Windows in den Warenkorb legt steht als Endpreis auch der für 50€ da im Warenkorb


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

wenn man von ca 5000000 (zahl frei erfunden) Vorverkauft aus geht dann sind das bereits 25000000$ einnahmen ob das ein teil der entwicklungs kosten deckt ich denke schon.


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



zeffer schrieb:


> hihi stiften wir ein bisschen chaos


Ok. Auf nach Silicon-Valley
Edit: OK, auf Alternate ist eben verlass  hab da noch eins ergattern können.


----------



## Lunartec (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ne nicht 09:15 Uhr eher so 09:05 Uhr.

Naja was mecker ich hier eigentlich immerhin hab ich ja jetzt ne Version dank Saturn hier liegen, jetzt kann ich endlich diesen Satz verwenden!

Mein Schatz!

So der musste einfach sein.

PS.: Bei meinem nächsten Saturn waren nur zwei Leute vor mir an der Kasse das nen ich Glück.

Jetzt fehlt ja nur noch ne DX 11 GPU und ein Dazu Passendes Spiel.


----------



## leorphee (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



chakktheripper schrieb:


> NOCH GEILER: amazon hat den preis auf 120€ hochgeschraubt .. allergings hatte man kurzzeitig im warenkorb trotzdem dann nur die 50€ stehen -> bestellung abgeschickt und bestellbestätigung über 50€ per mail erhalten !!! das nenn ich mal grad noch glück gehabt ...


*Bei mir genau so ich hatte es auch bis in den Warenkorb geschafft und da stand es immer noch für 49,- € **(10:40 Uhr) **und ab zur Kasse -> eben (10:45 Uhr) die Bestätigung bekommen das ich 2 Stk. bestellt habe zum Vorzugspreis. also doch nicht so meckern bei Amazon. die haben ja die meisten Bewertungen schon wieder gelöscht...
*


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Zanza schrieb:


> LOL solche leute gleich von der seite Bannen !



Das ist nur Spam und sollte bald gelöscht sein 
Also entferne du bitte auch das Zitat 

Edit:
Wenn ich die bei Amazon jetzt echt um 50€ bekomme dann lache ich mich tot


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

 Hab es über Alternate vorbestellt:

49,99

Link:
*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium*


Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

*bitte löschen*


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ist nur Spam und sollte bald gelöscht sein
> Also entferne du bitte auch das Zitat
> 
> Edit:
> Wenn ich die bei Amazon jetzt echt um 50€ bekomme dann lache ich mich tot


 ich galube du hat da was falsch versanden das sit ein Hardwae Forum es geht gerade darum denen zu helfen die noch keine bekommen haben.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Ich habe keine bekommen. Dann muss ich halt wo anderes bestellen...



ich hab auch noch keine bekommen bzw. nur die die auf der website zum ausdrucken war mit bestellnr. und kd-nr. und co. kann aber daran lieben, dass ich als nicht registrierter bestellt hab.. naja, ich hoff mal ansonsten wirds anderweitig besorgt.. n bekannter kauft bestimmt n lappi mit win7 bzw. ne bekannte hat upgrade funktion.. kann ich bestimmt mitnutzen..


----------



## Xerolux (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Vivi5432 schrieb:


> Hab auch eben noch eins bei HOH bekommen.
> Hab da zwar noch nie bestellt, geht aber denke ich in Ordnung^^
> 
> In der Bestätigungsmail steht jetzt allerdings, dass die Bestellung nach 14 Tagen storniert wird, falls bis dahin kein Geldeingang erfolgt. (Bei Vorauskasse)
> ...




Ja kannst du ignorieren bekommst im Oktober ne Zahlungsaufforderung


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



zeffer schrieb:


> ich galube du hat da was falsch versanden das sit ein Hardwae Forum es geht gerade darum denen zu helfen die noch keine bekommen haben.



Wenn es hier nicht 5 Threads zum gleichen Thema geben würde und du auch besser lesen würdest, dann wüsstest du das ich schon oft genug gepostet habe wo man noch was bekommen könnte...


----------



## Mplayer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

hab zum Glück eins beim Alternate bekommen  hat aber ewig gedauert bis ich durch war


----------



## Zogla (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Also ich hab jetzt (11:05) noch eins bei amazon.co.uk bekommen. Kostet mit Versand ca 52 Euro. 

Und wer den RC hat, weiss, dass man auch bei einer englischen Version die Sprache ändern kann, nachdem man die Dateien per WinUpdate heruntergeladen hat...


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

hmmm hab's bei conrad bestellt, aber noch keine bestätigungsmail o0

wenn ich es nun nicht bekomme und jetzt noch bei alternate hätte bestellen können beiß ich mir in den po


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

das mit den 5 Threads wusste ich nicht aber das mit oft genug gepostet stimmt nicht. habe den thread seit 9uhr beobachtet weil ich herrlich finde aber auch wissen möchte wie sich das heute entwickelt. spam würde ich es aber nicht nennen.

EDIT: bei mir sind es nur 2 Threads die aktiv darüber berichten...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ja hier habe ich es noch nie gepostet weil ich den Thread erst eben gesehen habe 
Zum Thema Win 7 und Vorverkauf gibts aber glaube ich 3 Threads oder mehr.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Zogla schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt (11:05)
> Und wer den RC hat, weiss, dass man auch bei einer englischen Version die Sprache ändern kann, nachdem man die Dateien per WinUpdate heruntergeladen hat...



zur info, geht nur in der ultimate version.. also.. HAHA



biggiman schrieb:


> hmmm hab's bei conrad bestellt, aber noch keine bestätigungsmail o0
> 
> wenn ich es nun nicht bekomme und jetzt noch bei alternate hätte bestellen können beiß ich mir in den po



du sagst es ich auch -.-


----------



## Pyrro (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Habs gerade im anderen Thread gelesen... Aber wenn man bei Amazon das Windows in den Warenkorb legt steht als Endpreis auch der für 50€ da im Warenkorb


 
Also bei mir geht das nicht da steht auch im Warenkorb 119,00€.
Hab aber zum Glück schon eine versio woanders erworben.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Dann werden sie es gemerkt haben und es geändert haben^^


----------



## Zanza (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ist nur Spam und sollte bald gelöscht sein
> Also entferne du bitte auch das Zitat



sehe ich nicht ein das die leute einfach mit dem  " Das ist nur Spam und sollte bald gelöscht sein " davon kommen, hier sind bestimmt leute die unter 18 jahre sind und wenn ihre Eltern das sehen und das passiert sehr oft vor allem hier im Forum wo irgend welche möchte gern user Porno seiten verlinken und die Admins mit solchen aussagen kommen wie " Das ist nur Spam und sollte bald gelöscht sein " da kann sich schnell eine anzeige bei euch landen von bösen Eltern


----------



## Eroghor (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Zogla schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt (11:05) noch eins bei amazon.co.uk bekommen. Kostet mit Versand ca 52 Euro.
> 
> Und wer den RC hat, weiss, dass man auch bei einer englischen Version die Sprache ändern kann, nachdem man die Dateien per WinUpdate heruntergeladen hat...



Das geht aber nur bei der Ultimate Version, nicht bei Home Premium.


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch keine bekommen bzw. nur die die auf der website zum ausdrucken war mit bestellnr. und kd-nr. und co. kann aber daran lieben, dass ich als nicht registrierter bestellt hab.. naja, ich hoff mal ansonsten wirds anderweitig besorgt.. n bekannter kauft bestimmt n lappi mit win7 bzw. ne bekannte hat upgrade funktion.. kann ich bestimmt mitnutzen..


Ich habe sicherheitshalber storniert. Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass die Bestellung überhaupt nicht vom System erfasst wurde. Ansonsten hat ja jeder hier eine E-Mail von Conrad bekommen.


----------



## Eroghor (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



zeffer schrieb:


> das mit den 5 Threads wusste ich nicht aber das mit oft genug gepostet stimmt nicht. habe den thread seit 9uhr beobachtet weil ich herrlich finde aber auch wissen möchte wie sich das heute entwickelt. spam würde ich es aber nicht nennen.




Du bezeichnest einen getarnten Link zu einer Softpornoseite nicht als Spam?


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hey Leute bei Alternate sind noch welche Verfügbar für 50€
ALTERNATE - SOFTWARE - Betriebssysteme - Vollversion - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium

habe leider momentan kein Geld sonst hätt ich mir das jetz schnell bestellt 

Edit: schon wieder weg :/  Hatte extra noch getestest ob es in den Warenkorb ging... erst ging es ...jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

@Zanza
Der Beitrag wurde bereits gelöscht und der User gleich mit 
Diese Art des Spams findet man hier übrigens häufiger.


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

leider beste beispiel ist ein post über dir

@Stingray93 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...n-nur-solange-vorrat-reicht-4.html#post947929


----------



## Pyrro (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute bei Alternate sind noch welche Verfügbar für 50€
> ALTERNATE - SOFTWARE - Betriebssysteme - Vollversion - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
> 
> habe leider momentan kein Geld sonst hätt ich mir das jetz schnell bestellt


 
Hättst mal bei Amazon versuchtda bezahlt man erst am Ende wenns geliefert wird.


----------



## 4blue (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute bei Alternate sind noch welche Verfügbar für 50€
> ALTERNATE - SOFTWARE - Betriebssysteme - Vollversion - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
> 
> habe leider momentan kein Geld sonst hätt ich mir das jetz schnell bestellt



hier sind alle teilnehmenden Hänlder und Shops gelistet:

Windows 7 Vorverkaufsangebot


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

ok nu ist es bei alternate auch weg o0


----------



## Kamino99 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab mir schon im Vorfeld gedacht, dass Amazon nicht hinterher kommt. Jeder Zweite kennt Amazon. Es war abzusehen, dass der Server den Anfragen und Bestellungen nicht stand hält. Wer sich auf Amazon verlassen hat, steht nun mit leeren Händen da.
Beim nächsten Mal auf andere Seiten ausweichen oder bei Media Markt oder Saturn kaufen. Allerdings hatten die auch nur 40 Exemplare im Shop.


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

nope, bin grad bei der dateneingabe 
mal schaun obs geht


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Teilnehmende Händler Deutschland

*Online-Händler:*
ALTERNATE
Amazon
Avitos GmbH
Conrad
Cyberport GmbH
Home of Hardware GmbH & Co KG
Microsoft Store
Neckermann
Notebooksbilliger
OTTO

*Ladengeschäfte:*
Arlt Computer Produkte GmbH
Atelco Computer AG
EP/Medimax
EURONICS
expert
K&M Elektronik AG
Media Markt
SATURN


			
				microsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei handelt es sich um ein auf sehr kurze Zeit beschränktes Angebot von der Microsoft Ireland Operations Limited vor der Markteinführung von Windows. Microsoft musste das Angebot aus operativen Gründen auf eine geringe Zahl von Händlern beschränken. Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Fachhändler, die in der Vergangenheit bestimmte Volumenschwellen überschritten haben.


----------



## Rasputin468 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Alternate windows 7 für 0 Euro

ich will den bestellen aber es geht irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Replicator (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Rasputin468 schrieb:


> Alternate windows 7 für 0 Euro
> 
> ich will den bestellen aber es geht irgendwie nicht.


 
kein Wunder  ist überall ausverkauft...


----------



## pcblizzard (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



zeffer schrieb:


> Teilnehmende Händler Deutschland
> 
> *Online-Händler:*
> ALTERNATE
> ...



Techno Markt ist auch noch dabei, zumindest bei uns in München Dülferstraße im Mira Einkaufszentrum (momentan aber ausverkauft, der Typ an der Kasse sagte aber die bekommen heute oder morgen nochmal was).


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

toll die madame von conrad vorhin sagte mir ich soll auf die mail warten und nun die am tele sagt sie findet nichts unter meiner bestellnr. 0o

also fang ich schonmal an mir in den po zu beißen


----------



## enterthephil (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Es wurde vorhin schonmal erwähnt aber zur sicherheit frag i nochmal nach!

Ich muss also *nicht* innerhalb der nächsten 14Tage überweisen, sonderen "ignoriere" die Mail von hoh.de einfach da ich im Oktober eine erneute mail bekomme, mit der Aufforderung binnen 14 Tagen den Betrag für Windows 7 zu überweisen!

Ist das so korrekt? bin grad leicht verwirrt und hab angst, dass ich es doch nicht bekomme, wenn ich nicht demnächst die 50 Euro überweise


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

kann ich nicht sagen das sind die händler die MS angibt als Partner


----------



## bigpiel (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hallo,
Habe mir gerade Windows 7 in Saturn Hagen gekauft. Wenn jemand dort in der Nähe wohnt, es gibt dort noch welche.Hatten erst 5 Stück verkauft.

Also hin und abholen


----------



## LordPaddy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab auch bei Conrad bestellet, leider keine E-Mail bis jetzt!
Und auf der HP kann ich auch keine Bestellung einsehen, da ich als unreg. User bestellt habe!


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Versuchts mal bei Neckermann oder Otto. Da ist zwar nichts auf der Website zu sehen, aber ich konnte eben bei Otto problemlos 2 Exemplare per Telefon bestellen. (105€ inkl. Versandkosten). 
Wartezeiten in der Hotline waren praktisch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

@enterthephil: Ganz einfach. Geb denen innerhalb von 14 Tagen das Geld und im Oktober schicken ses dir zu  .


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



LordPaddy schrieb:


> Hab auch bei Conrad bestellet, leider keine E-Mail bis jetzt!
> Und auf der HP kann ich auch keine Bestellung einsehen, da ich als unreg. User bestellt habe!



ich warte auch imma noch, aber ich überweise einfach das geld und fertig.. ich habs schriftlich und n screenshot mit datum und uhrzeit.. die kommen mir net aus..


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Bei mir hat die Mail von Conrad eine Stunde gebraucht, obwohl ich schon kurz nach 9 Uhr bestellt habe.


----------



## Zogla (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> zur info, geht nur in der ultimate version.. also.. HAHA
> 
> 
> ah ja genau, der RC ist ja die ultimate version... naja, englisch kann ich ja auch, dann geht das schon... aber danke für die info!


----------



## LordPaddy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab leider nix. nur die Ref. Nr. oder sowas aufgeschrieben.
Und Bankeinzug gemacht! Ob das so clever war?!


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> ich warte auch imma noch, aber ich überweise einfach das geld und fertig.. ich habs schriftlich und n screenshot mit datum und uhrzeit.. die kommen mir net aus..


Ich denke, das bringt dir nicht viel.


----------



## BK_90 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Also ich hab mir zwei Versionen beim MM geholt, dort war schon ne Schlange vor der geschlossenen Tür und nach 15min waren auch schon alle weg.


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

ALTERNATE hat noch, grad eins bekommen. Wenn Zeitüberschreitung kommt, nicht beirren lassen und bei Firefox auf nochmals versuchen und erneut senden klicken. Es geht zu 100%!!


----------



## Xerolux (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



enterthephil schrieb:


> Es wurde vorhin schonmal erwähnt aber zur sicherheit frag i nochmal nach!
> 
> Ich muss also *nicht* innerhalb der nächsten 14Tage überweisen, sonderen "ignoriere" die Mail von hoh.de einfach da ich im Oktober eine erneute mail bekomme, mit der Aufforderung binnen 14 Tagen den Betrag für Windows 7 zu überweisen!
> 
> Ist das so korrekt? bin grad leicht verwirrt und hab angst, dass ich es doch nicht bekomme, wenn ich nicht demnächst die 50 Euro überweise




Desweiteren gilt:
Sollte nach 14 Tagen kein Geldeingang festzustellen sein wird Ihre Bestellung automatisch storniert, es sei denn, die/der Artikel haben eine sehr lange Lieferzeit (siehe dazu die Artikelbeschreibung).


----------



## Saab-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Das Dingen, das ihr auf der Website von Conrad kriegt ist nur die Eingangsbestätigung. 
Also dass sie die Bestellung aufgenommen haben und jetzt prüfen und bearbeiten. Die Bestätigung, dass ihr das dann auch zugeschickt bekommt kriegt ihr erst in der Email. Und obwohl ich vor halb 10 die Eingangsbestätigung bekommen hab, zeigte mir das Dingen an, dass die Bestellung erst gegen 10:31 eingegangen wäre... 
Naja. Aber n cooles Spiel eigentlich. "Wer kriegt Windows 7?"^^


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Da könnte man fast ein ^<v aufmachen^^
^ hat es nicht
< hat es
v ärgert sich das er es nicht hat

Oder so ähnlich


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Alternate is nu auch "leer" ^^


----------



## LordPaddy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Total behindert, ausverkauft: ok, aber bestellen und nicht Wissen ob jetzt geklappt hat ist doch sch****, wenn ich wenigstens wüsste, dann könnt ich noch woanders bestellen...
Der miese Conrad


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

< hat es, 2 mal :>


----------



## Rage79 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Puh.. hab vorhin noch eins bei alternate bekommen.. is ja schlimmer wie im krieg!!

aber da sieht man mal.. würde ms sein betriebssystem immer für den preis verkaufen, dann würd kein mensch mehr raubkopieren...


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

@Saab-FAN: Absolut. Der lustige Spaß am Vormittag!


----------



## KeiteH (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Naja. Aber n cooles Spiel eigentlich. "Wer kriegt Windows 7?"^^




Strategie oder Shooter?


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



LordPaddy schrieb:


> Total behindert, ausverkauft: ok, aber bestellen und nicht Wissen ob jetzt geklappt hat ist doch sch****, wenn ich wenigstens wüsste, dann könnt ich noch woanders bestellen...
> Der miese Conrad



Kannst du doch, kannst die bestellung jederzeit ablehnen und zurückschicken lassen, dann bekommste dein Geld zurück^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Na ganz toll, bei Amazon um 9.04 nix mehr bekommen, wie verrückt aktualisieren hat auch nichts gebracht.
Alternate ist leer, bei Conrad bekomm ich nix mehr und beim Saturn ist so ein Gedränge das man gar nicht rein kommt. Echt toll.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

^ :>
< hat es auch 2 mal, zumindest glaub < das 

Nun aber genug ^<v


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



LordPaddy schrieb:


> Total behindert, ausverkauft: ok, aber bestellen und nicht Wissen ob jetzt geklappt hat ist doch sch****, wenn ich wenigstens wüsste, dann könnt ich noch woanders bestellen...
> Der miese Conrad



vergiss es, online findest wohl keinen shop mehr.. hab alle abgegrast die bekannt sinn.. alles weg..


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Nef schrieb:


> Alternate is nu auch "leer" ^^



jop, das wars.. *gibt nichts mehr im internet außer bei amazon.co.uk (Klickmich)

braucht man dann bei der installation nur einen deutschen datenträger, aber den bekommt man ja leicht 
*


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



KeiteH schrieb:


> Strategie oder Shooter?



Eindeutig Shooter



Rage79 schrieb:


> Puh.. hab vorhin noch eins bei alternate bekommen.. is ja schlimmer wie im krieg!!
> 
> aber da sieht man mal.. würde ms sein betriebssystem immer für den preis verkaufen, dann würd kein mensch mehr raubkopieren...



Da hast du Vollkommen Recht! Ich hole es mir weil mich die Beta und der RC direkt überzeugt haben, und ich ma wieder ein Orignal brauche *hust*


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ist mein erstes originales Betriebssystem*hust**hust*
Für 119€ wäre ich noch bei XP geblieben, aber 50€ ist fair!


----------



## Xerolux (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Aber sau witzig ist es schon, irgendwie jammern immer so viele das MS so ******** ist, aber haben will es jeder Oo


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



nyso schrieb:


> Ist mein erstes originales Betriebssystem*hust**hust*
> Für 119€ wäre ich noch bei XP geblieben, aber 50€ ist fair!



Bei mir war Vista auch Original, aber nur weil ichs am Veröffentlichungstag haben wollte.. XP, naja, Professional hat schon immer zu viel gekostet xD
Und für 50€ ist Windows 7 ein Schnäppchen


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Das ist ja das schöne an einem Monopol Selbst wenn alle meckern, es wird trotzdem gekauft


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

*hust*
Vielleicht weil 7 nicht so ******* wie Vista ist...
*hust*

Den meisten bleibt auch nix anderes übrig außer Win zu nutzen


----------



## pcblizzard (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



KeiteH schrieb:


> Strategie oder Shooter?


Beides + Racing & Rollenspiel.

Strategie: Wo kriege ich was und wieviel
Racing: Der Weg zu einem Händler
Shooter: In Media Markt oder Saturn, wenn jemand das letzte Exemplar hat und man selber aber unbedingt auch eins möchte
Rollenspiel: Je länger und intensiver man Windows 7 benutzt um so weniger Bugs hat man 

Mfg


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Xerolux schrieb:


> Aber sau witzig ist es schon, irgendwie jammern immer so viele das MS so ******** ist, aber haben will es jeder Oo



Ich persönlich hab noch nie über MS gemeckert, in der form... Finde die OS besser als Linux, aber vielleicht hat sich da ja auch was getan, aber Win is einfach gängig, der support is gut, games laufen, overclocken macht fun, is halt einfach geilöör!


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

@Xerolux: Das sind aber böse Verallgemeinerungen.  Aber zum Schaffen nutze ich fast nur noch Linux. Warum? Kostenlos und ich bin vor Infektionen (Edit: ) relativ sicherer.


----------



## oldmanDF (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab heute morgen um 5.00 Uhr eine Version im Microsoft-Store bestellt (knapp 55,00 € inkl. Versand). Hab aber leider nur eine Eingangsbestätigung bekommen. Die Bestellbestätigung lässt immer noch auf sich warten.

Sicherheitshalber bin ich dann um 10.00 Uhr zum Media Markt gegurkt. Die sind gar nicht mehr hinterher gekommen mit dem Austeilen, vor allem weil sich jeder min. 2 bis 3 Stück (a 49,00 €) mitgenommen hat. Ich hab auch gleich 2 Stück mitgenommen. Wenns mit dem Microsoft-Store klappt, habe ich insgesamt 3 Stück. Da kann ich nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder bei ebay aktiv werden.


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

UND ICH FREU MICH VERDAMMT NOCHMAL AUF WIN7 xD

auch wenn hier jeder 2. post gefühlsmäßig von mir stammt, wollte ich das noch gesagt haben, damit hinterher keiner sagt, niemand hätte was gesagt 

Also, gz an all diejenigen die eine Version für nur 50 euro ergattern konnten!


----------



## Xerolux (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Seit Win 3.1 alles Orginal , gute Arbeit gehört auch bezahlt, nur bei Vista Ultimate fühlte ich mich verarscht denn über 300 Euro ausgeben und dafür nie wirklich Extras bekommen ist schon eine Sauerei.

Aber 50 Euro sind fair

Naja böse Veralgemeinerungen ?? *grins* , wenn man mal googelt wieviele Threads es hier oder bei CB usw. gibt über sch*** MS und blabla dann wudnert es mich echt .. das heute soviel los war auf das neue Win.

Alleine schon was bei Win7 Beta gemeckert wurde...


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Heult ned rum, euch ist schon klar, dass es pures Marketing ist? Die werden ca 1000 Stk für ganz DE zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Mini Verlust, großer Marketinggewinn. Lasset die Leute eben gratis für einen Arbeiten.


----------



## Naennon (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> *hust*
> Vielleicht weil 7 nicht so ******* wie Vista ist...
> *hust*
> 
> Den meisten bleibt auch nix anderes übrig außer Win zu nutzen



Vista überhaupt mal sinnvoll genutzt ?


----------



## madace (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Echt lustige Aktion der Shops heute. Irgendwie hatten alle wohl nur 50 (??) Exemplare? 

Na ja, habe um 10:10 noch eine Version im K&M Ladenshop bekommen. Eine Großstadt hat halt doch ihre Vorteile. 

Auch wenn ich die Aktion von amazon.de extem sch***e fand. Vor allem das direkte Löschen der "Rezensionen".


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Naennon schrieb:


> Vista überhaupt mal sinnvoll genutzt ?



Ich hatte ein Jahr lang Vista und ich bin froh das ich diese Krankheit nun nicht mehr habe.....


----------



## PeacemakerSW (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

MMhhh... Hab gerade bei Media Markt angerufen und die nette Dame meinte das sie in Schweinfurt erst am Freitag mit dem Verkauf beginnen würden? Jetzt hab ich natürlich keinen Plan ob das stimmt?
Ich kann es mir fast nicht vorstellen, jemand sowas in die Richtung auch gehört?


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Heult ned rum, euch ist schon klar, dass es pures Marketing ist? Die werden ca 1000 Stk für ganz DE zur Verfügung gestellt haben.
> 
> Mini Verlust, großer Marketinggewinn. Lasset die Leute eben gratis für einen Arbeiten.



Blödsinn, 1000ende Leute werden versucht haben das OS so günstig zu bekommen, und wahrscheinlich nicht nur privatpersonen für die family, so 5000-15000 werden es schon gewesen sein!


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Nef schrieb:


> Blödsinn, 1000ende Leute werden versucht haben das OS so günstig zu bekommen, und wahrscheinlich nicht nur privatpersonen für die family, so 5000-15000 werden es schon gewesen sein!




Ja ne is klar. Ich tippe bestenfalls auf 10-20 Stück pro Filiale/Händler.

http://www.otto.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP...=37149188&ls=0&CategoryName=&SpecialShopName= ist nun auch komplett eingebrochen.


----------



## Grav3 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Jaja... Japan brauch einen Tag... Deutschland schafft es in nicht einmal 3 Stunden... 
Naja nach langem hin und her gequäle hat es dann endlich die Alternate Seite auch geschafft mich auf die "Gewinner-Liste" zu packen...


----------



## LordPaddy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hat schon irgentwer bei Conrad ne E-Mailbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Heult ned rum, euch ist schon klar, dass es pures Marketing ist?


Ach ne, Microsoft ist zum Wohltäterkonzern aufgestiegen und versucht nun das BS so günstig wie möglich an den Mann zu bringen ...


LordPaddy schrieb:


> Hat schon irgentwer bei Conrad ne E-Mailbestätigung bekommen?


nein, immer noch nich...


----------



## vakahma (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Grav3  Hast du Vorkasse gewählt und wenn ja, was hast du für eine E-mail bekommen?  Sorry das ich danach frage aber ich will sicher gehen, dass ich auch wirklich Win 7 bekomme^^


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Win XP ist inzwischen veraltet und die Leute wollen ihr Drecks-Vista los werden. Klar ist der Andrang auf Win7 groß!^^


----------



## frEnzy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Geht doch einfach zu Saturn oder Mediamarkt oder änlichen Läden. Die haben garantiert noch ein paar Gutscheine rumliegen


----------



## Benodiagd (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

mhh naja mit home Premium kann ich eh net viel anfangen

So ne Aktion mit Ultimate wär ganz nett


----------



## krucki (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



PeacemakerSW schrieb:


> MMhhh... Hab gerade bei Media Markt angerufen und die nette Dame meinte das sie in Schweinfurt erst am Freitag mit dem Verkauf beginnen würden? Jetzt hab ich natürlich keinen Plan ob das stimmt?
> Ich kann es mir fast nicht vorstellen, jemand sowas in die Richtung auch gehört?


 
Also ahbe heute beim mediamarkt Neuwied (RLP) eine Version bekommen. Wollte daraufhin noch eine in Koblenz (ebenfalls RLP) für meinen Vater kaufen. Dort sagte mir der Verkäufer das sie die Packungen erst noch reinbekommen würden, genau wann konnte er nicht sagen. Er meinte heute, morgen oder Freitag erst. 
Habe eben versucht nochmal dort anzurufen ob andere das genauso sagen, aber deren Telefondurchwahl zur Abteilung klappt irgendwie wohl nicht....


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Die Bestätigungsmail brauchen alle etwas länger heute, die Server sind alle überlastet. Also Geduld^^


----------



## pcblizzard (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



Nef schrieb:


> auch wenn hier jeder 2. post gefühlsmäßig von mir stammt, wollte ich das noch gesagt haben, damit hinterher keiner sagt, niemand hätte was gesagt


Genau das ist das Problem bei vielen und auch bei mir, es wurde zu viel gesagt 
Deshalb habe die meisten jetzt kein Windows 7, sondern noch Windows Vista oder XP oder 3.11


----------



## madace (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



krucki schrieb:


> Also ahbe heute beim mediamarkt Neuwied (RLP) eine Version bekommen. Wollte daraufhin noch eine in Koblenz (ebenfalls RLP) für meinen Vater kaufen. Dort sagte mir der Verkäufer das sie die Packungen erst noch reinbekommen würden, genau wann konnte er nicht sagen. Er meinte heute, morgen oder Freitag erst.
> Habe eben versucht nochmal dort anzurufen ob andere das genauso sagen, aber deren Telefondurchwahl zur Abteilung klappt irgendwie wohl nicht....



Mom. mal, was für Packungen? Win 7 wird erst im *OKTOBER ausgeliefert*. Alles was man bis jetzt machen kann, ist *VORBESTELLEN*.


----------



## VinHansen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Also ich hab auch um 9:17 bei conrad.de ein Exemplar mit Biegen und Brechen bestellen können. Konnte es danach auch in meiner Bestellhistorie sehen, hab aber auch keine Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Und nun kann man sich ja schon seit Stunden nicht mehr einloggen. Also werd ich vorsichtshalber mal zu MediMax o.ä. stiefeln. Und wenn ich 2 hab, hab ich ca. 100 Leute die mir eine abnehmen würden. Trotzdem frag ich mich warum ich heut 7:30 Uhr in meinem Urlaub aufgestanden bin und mir die Finger bei amazon.de wundaktualisiert habe....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ich hab grade online noch eine bei OTTO abgreifen können  *HAPPY*

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## pcblizzard (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



VinHansen schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem frag ich mich warum ich heut 7:30 Uhr in meinem Urlaub aufgestanden bin und mir die Finger bei amazon.de wundaktualisiert habe....


Du hast ab 7.30 auf F5 gedrückt? Da stand doch das die Aktion erst so gegen 9.00 Uhr beginnt.


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Manche haben es schon ab 0:00 Uhr gekauft^^


----------



## dobi (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hi, habe noch eins bei KM im Shop Essen beommen, Bestellen ging nicht. Was ich toll finde, in der Win7 Home ist sowohl 32 wie auch 64 Bit Version enthalten.
Gab es bei Vista nur als Ultimate für rund 300 €.


----------



## Sam_Winter (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Hab grad eben noch bei Otto 3 Stück bestellt und ne Bestätigung erhalten, hoffe es klappt auch 

Wir haben Ihre Bestellung wie folgt aufgenommen:

======================================================
Bestellung bei OTTO
______________________________________________________
Artikel           : Betriebsystem, Microsoft, >>Windows® 7 Home Premium<<
Anzahl            : 1 Stück
Preis/Stück       : 49.99 Euro 
Bestellnummer     : 37149188
Lieferung         : Standard-LieferterminZahlungsart       : Rechnung in einem Betrag
Zu zahlen bei     : OTTO
______________________________________________________
Artikel           : Betriebsystem, Microsoft, >>Windows® 7 Home Premium<<
Anzahl            : 2 Stück
Preis/Stück       : 49.99 Euro 
Bestellnummer     : 37149188
Lieferung         : Standard-LieferterminZahlungsart       : Rechnung in einem Betrag
Zu zahlen bei     : OTTO
______________________________________________________
Warenwert         : 149.97 Euro
Versandkosten     : 5.95 Euro
______________________________________________________
Summe             : 155.92 Euro

Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## nur (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

also,nach unzähligen online versuchen und telefonanrufen,hab ich zum glück das letzte exemplar bei saturn erhalten.
mein verdacht hat sich bestätigt,das nicht wirklich "viele" exemplare im umlauf sind. dort bei dem saturn,wo ich war,waren gerade einmal 30 exemplare da!!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

warum denn gleich frei?!^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> warum denn gleich frei?!^^
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


Oma, Vater, er selbst


----------



## krucki (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



madace schrieb:


> Mom. mal, was für Packungen? Win 7 wird erst im *OKTOBER ausgeliefert*. Alles was man bis jetzt machen kann, ist *VORBESTELLEN*.


 
Mediamarkt verkauft die Gutscheine in Leerhüllen, deswegen "Packungen". Was man braucht ist letztendlich dann nur der enthaltene Coupon und die Kassenrechnung.


----------



## mathal84 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Jahr lang Vista und ich bin froh das ich diese Krankheit nun nicht mehr habe.....



Mit/ab SP1 kann ich sagen: bei mir läufts super


----------



## DanielUnruh (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Ich hab gerade noch soo bei Alternate eins der letzten Exemplare bekommen. Jetzt scheint Alternate auch ausverkauft zu sein.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Mit/ab SP1 kann ich sagen: bei mir läufts super



Tja Windows Vista x64 ist ein Witz gegen 7 x64


----------



## NixBlick (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Was mich erstaunt das hier einige mehrere bestellen konnten. Dachte es sei auf 1/Kunde begrenzt.  Will da lieber nicht wissen wie viele einige bestellt haben und wie viele dann bei ebay laden


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro bei Amazon vorbestellen (nur solange Vorrat reicht)*

Da es gerade drei Thread parallel zum gleichen Thema gibt, bitte hier weiter diskutieren.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ein/59742-windows-7-ab-15-juli-2009-a-10.html

-CLOSED-


----------

